# Probleme beim installieren von WebBeans



## Dudo (12. Nov 2010)

Hallo Leute,

in JSF bin ich ein absoluter Neuling und hatte noch nie etwas damit zu tun, will aber damit jetzt anfangen.
Für den Einstieg hab ich mir ein Buch vom Verlag "Apress" besorgt, mit dem Titel "Beginning JSF2.0 APIs and JBoss Seam".
Dazu soll man sich die Web Beans  von der Seite Seam Framework - Search: WebBeans runterladen.
Die Datei soll sich irgendwie webbeans-ri-distribution-1.0.0-SNAPSHOT.zip; nennen, jedoch finde eine solche Datei nicht.

Kennt sich jemand mit dieser Seite aus oder weis jemand was damit gemeint ist?
Vielleicht gibt es ja nen Alternativvorschlag?
Danke für Hilfe.
Gruß!


----------



## Nogothrim (12. Nov 2010)

ich befürchte, dass dein Buch leider schon veraltet ist, WeBBeans gibt es nicht mehr, das heißt jetzt CDI und die Referenzimplementierung heißt "WELD" von JBoss. Desweiteren ist JSF 2.0 und Seam 2.x eine momentan nicht wirklich kompatible Kombination


----------



## Dudo (12. Nov 2010)

Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Im Buch stand dass ich diese WebBeans in JBoss installieren sollte und dafür bräuchte in Ant.
Wie gesagt, was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------

